# plastic or metal



## track29 (Apr 25, 2012)

while looking on the ExactRail site I noticed that many of their cars come with plastic wheels. Most of the cars on my layout are metal. Which of the two are preferred and why?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

track29 said:


> while looking on the ExactRail site I noticed that many of their cars come with plastic wheels. Most of the cars on my layout are metal. Which of the two are preferred and why?


Metal, more durable, look better, run better, sound better, a little more added weight too.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

big ed said:


> Metal, more durable, look better, run better, sound better, a little more added weight too.


I agree, they roll much nicer and you get the nice clackity-clack sound


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

and they help keep the track a little more clean too


----------



## Ron McF (Oct 27, 2012)

About 10% of my freight cars have metal wheelsets, and the rest have either Atlas wheelsets, or MTL "standard" (medium profile) plastic wheelsets. I've found that all of these wheelsets operate very reliably, although some of the Atlas wheelsets do seem to have a slight wobble. My biggest gripe with any of them is the "nice clackity-clack sound" from the metal wheelsets, that I personally dislike. However, I accept that sound because I want the extra weight that they provide.

In my opinion, MTL's latest ("standard") wheelsets perform as reliably as any metal wheelsets that I've used, for a fraction of the cost, and without the noise. However, I can't say the same for their earlier wheelsets. Since replacing my MTL pizza-cutters and (original) low-profile wheels, with wheels that have properly contoured flanges I've all but eliminated derailments due to poor wheel tracking.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

When ever possible, I change over to metal on both HO and N scale rolling stock. Better rolling, cleaner and the swish of a 45+ car train going by is just too cool...


----------

